# Device to connect stackmat timer to Android phones



## Jayanth (Jul 28, 2017)

It works in exactly the same way as my DIY stackmat display. You can find the documentation for that here: https://jayanth-rajakumar.github.io/ledmat

The schematic for this is here: https://jayanth-rajakumar.github.io/btmat


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 28, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Nov 26, 2017)

How do i get the app for my phone


----------

